# SQology 5X points 2 day event for Parkinsons Research! July29/30 GA



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

This is going to be a terrific show with a HUGE number of outstanding judges, an opportunity to get up to 5x points in MECA and IASCA, and most importantly to help fund Parkinsons research!! 

Saturday 7/29 and Sunday 7/30

This is a 2 day event, SPL and 2x SQ on Saturday and 3X SQ on Sunday.

The link below is the pre-registration for the show. 
If you choose the option labeled "Oh My Josh",(You'll see the option by selecting SQ on both days) you will be doing MECA and IASCA both days and also entered into the SQ tournament (like a money round).

You WILL NOT get a better opportunity to get critical feedback for improving your system anywhere else prior to finals. The judge list attending is staggering.

Here is the registration link:
http://ppjuly29.sqology.org/


You can also view more info on the IASCA and MECA sites for the specific event(s) on the calendar.

IASCA Events View As List [Worldwide]

MECA Events



Hope to see many of you there to support this great cause. Help yourself (feedback and points), have some fun- and help find a cure.


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: SQology 5X points 2 day event for Parkinsons Research! July29/20 GA*

Will be at this show for sure. Planning on doing Oh My Josh. 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

*Re: SQology 5X points 2 day event for Parkinsons Research! July29/20 GA*



tnaudio said:


> Will be at this show for sure. Planning on doing Oh My Josh.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk



Glad to hear it! I'll be there as well. Make sure you stop by the gray Transit Connect wagon and say hi and get a demo.


-Steve


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: SQology 5X points 2 day event for Parkinsons Research! July29/20 GA*

Thanks for posting!


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: SQology 5X points 2 day event for Parkinsons Research! July29/20 GA*

I will definitely be there. Can't wait to hear some great cars, and get some feedback on mine.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: SQology 5X points 2 day event for Parkinsons Research! July29/20 GA*

See y'all there! Really looking forward to hanging with my buds over the weekend.


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

Glad you're? coming Erin! I'll See you and Steve there! I'm all signed up for oh my Josh!


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: SQology 5X points 2 day event for Parkinsons Research! July29/20 GA*

So far from our team we should have Shannon, Chris, Mike Maddy, Charles, Marsha, Justin, and myself committed to showing up.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Excellent! The more we get there the better


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: SQology 5X points 2 day event for Parkinsons Research! July29/20 GA*

3 weeks away. 

Let's get a list of folks going...


1) Steve (captainobvious)
2) Bill (probillygun)
3) Michael (audiophile25) & friends 
4) ??? (tnaudio)
5) Erin (erinh)


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: SQology 5X points 2 day event for Parkinsons Research! July29/20 GA*

I am really looking forward to this event.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

*Re: SQology 5X points 2 day event for Parkinsons Research! July29/20 GA*

Same here. I'm hearing about more and more people planning to attend. This should be a nice showing of excellent vehicles- and judges!


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: SQology 5X points 2 day event for Parkinsons Research! July29/20 GA*

1) Steve (captainobvious)
2) Bill (probillygun)
3) Michael (audiophile25) & friends 
4) ??? (tnaudio)
5) Erin (erinh)
6) Kelly (bigbubba)


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

I am happy to hear you are going to make it Kelly. I didnt know you were going.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

audiophile25 said:


> I am really looking forward to this event.





captainobvious said:


> Same here. I'm hearing about more and more people planning to attend. This should be a nice showing of excellent vehicles- and judges!


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

1) Steve (captainobvious)
2) Bill (probillygun)
3) Michael (audiophile25) & friends 
4) ??? (tnaudio)
5) Erin (erinh)
6) Kelly (bigbubba)
7) Robert (pocket5s)

I'm only going to make sure whoever wins my classes won't do so because they were the only one in it


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Awww, shucks...put me down too

1) Steve (captainobvious)
2) Bill (probillygun)
3) Michael (audiophile25) & friends 
4) ??? (tnaudio)
5) Erin (erinh)
6) Kelly (bigbubba)
7) Robert (pocket5s)
8) Alan (BigAl205)


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

pocket5s said:


> I'm only going to make sure whoever wins my classes won't do so because they were the only one in it





BigAl205 said:


> Awww, shucks...put me down too


Nice! Will be good to see you gents and catch up


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

A fairly local event? I'm in. I've dialed in my setup to just the two-way TM65 mkII's and M25 tweeters. No subwoofer. Should be fun.  

PS: I need to open up the solid rear deck lid and solid wood back seats in order to get any/all output from the subwoofer into the cab without causing a tsunami-level rattle fest.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Excellent will be good to see you down there Nick.



1) Steve (captainobvious)
2) Bill (probillygun)
3) Michael (audiophile25) & friends 
4) ??? (tnaudio)
5) Erin (erinh)
6) Kelly (bigbubba)
7) Robert (pocket5s)
8) Alan (BigAl205)
9) Nick (Electrodynamic)



.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Indeed. Nick, I missed your car at the NC GTG. Looking forward to getting a demo if I can.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Im registered. running out of time to finish car, but Ill be there competing and help out where I can. Will be good to catch up with people


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

```

```



ErinH said:


> Indeed. Nick, I missed your car at the NC GTG. Looking forward to getting a demo if I can.


Like-wise. I heard your car from the outside with the door open but never got to sit inside it and hear your car properly.


----------



## CBS13WRX (Mar 5, 2013)

I would like to come to this but I have to be in Greenville, NC on the 30th for training for work for a week. My wife would never let me leave a day early to come to this.


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Considering it.. Still got lots to do in my car.. Anyone in Middle TN, need help finishing their car or can tune a car PM me..


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Hey guys. I was told earlier the show will have a limit to how many can compete so if you want to compete it is advised you pre-register following the info Steve provided in the OP.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

*edit* Nevermind, all paid up and I included the "Oh My Josh" as well.


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

Glad you're coming Nick. I enjoyed you're 2 way demo so much after Ian's meet!


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

ErinH said:


> Hey guys. I was told earlier the show will have a limit to how many can compete so if you want to compete it is advised you pre-register following the info Steve provided in the OP.



Yes, absolutely DO NOT WAIT. Get registered asap gents.


Thanks Erin.


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

```

```
Ugh, such a long drive! I sorely miss being in the South for things like this. You guys have fun!


Steve, can your Transit tow my Sequoia?? Lol.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Velozity said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> Ugh, such a long drive! I sorely miss being in the South for things like this. You guys have fun!
> ...


You can probably just drive your Sequoia in to the Transit and let Steve haul it from there. :laugh:


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

I am registered and paid. See you guys there!


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

probillygun said:


> Glad you're coming Nick. I enjoyed you're 2 way demo so much after Ian's meet!


I'm glad to see you'll be there as well. I enjoyed sitting you in my car and giving you a demo of what my 2-way setup is capable of. I probably shouldn't have turned it up that loud but that's what happens after a drink or two after dinner.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

1) Steve (captainobvious)
2) Bill (probillygun)
3) Michael (audiophile25) & friends 
4) ??? (tnaudio)
5) Erin (erinh)
6) Kelly (bigbubba)
7) Robert (pocket5s)
8) Alan (BigAl205)
9) Nick (Electrodynamic)
10) Mic (Mic10is)


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Here's the list of those we have as pre-registered:

*
1) David Traw
2) Shannon Roberts
3) Chris Myers
4) Mic Wallace
5) Erin Hardison
6) Jeff Van Leer
7) Stephen Weigner
8) Bill Gunsallus
9) Larry Woolacott
10) Anthony Davis
11) Chris Lear
12) Kyle Miller
13) Preston Murrell
14) Marsha Beeler
15) Charles Haley
16) Michael Maddy
17) Cornell Moody
18) Mario Orihuela
19) Michael Myers
20) Nick Lemons
21) Aaron Dunkle
22) Justin Beeler
23) Robert McIntosh
24) John Ridenour
25) Charles King
26) Kirk Proffitt
27) Paul Pirro
*

Cutoff for entries will be June 25th.

If you don't see your name here, please contact me via PM.

Appreciate the support - this is going to be one heck of a show!


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

Dayum! That looks like a Sound Quality All-Star Game roster. 

I need to find a way in...


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

benny z said:


> Here's the list of those we have as pre-registered:
> 
> *...*
> 
> Cutoff for entries will be June 25th.



I assume you mean JULY ?


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

captainobvious said:


> I assume you mean JULY ?




It's June somewhere! 

But yeh... July 25th is the cutoff. Good catch. Thanks.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

As much as I hate to say it, I won't be able to make it now. Looks like I may have to put the car in the shop, transmission.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Man, that sucks. Hate to hear that. Good luck with it man.


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

bigbubba said:


> As much as I hate to say it, I won't be able to make it now. Looks like I may have to put the car in the shop, transmission.


BTDT. I got two weeks to resolved my control arm busing issues.. so kinda on the fence too.. Bouncing all over the road at speed is not fun..


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

All y'all competing in the OH MY JOSH! tournament, check out the trophy. Hand made by Tom Meyers at 12v Electronics.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Tomorrow is the registration deadline!

David Traw
Shannon Roberts
Chris Myers
Mic Wallace
Erin Hardison
Jeff Van Leer
Stephen Weigner
Bill Gunsallus
Larry Woolacott
Anthony Davis
Chris Lear
Kyle Miller
Preston Murrell
Marsha Beeler
Charles Haley
Michael Maddy
Cornell Moody
Mario Orihuela
Michael Myers
Nick Lemons
Aaron Dunkle
Justin Beeler
Robert McIntosh
Jeff Kidwell
Russ Balazs
Mark Williams
John Ridenour
Charles King
Paul Pirro
Charles Knight
Jose Gonell


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

excited! 

woot!


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I'll be at the hotel Friday afternoon if anybody wants to meet up.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

I am in. Now to get a real tune on the car in time.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

BigAl205 said:


> I'll be at the hotel Friday afternoon if anybody wants to meet up.


I plan on getting in to town around 7pm or so. Give me a shout if you haven't eaten already.




Melodic Acoustic said:


> I am in. Now to get a real tune on the car in time.


I'm looking forward to seeing you and the horse you rode in on, Mark!


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow....wish I was able to make it to this. Looks like it will be a much bigger turn out than The Vinny. Pretty disappointed on that turn out but I understand why.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

ErinH said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing you and the horse you rode in on, Mark!


LMBO

I will be riding in on about 440 of them this time. LoL


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

got your registration, mark - thank you...

last day to register is TODAY!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Likewise. I'm planning on getting in around same time. I'm always down for some grub





ErinH said:


> BigAl205 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be at the hotel Friday afternoon if anybody wants to meet up.
> ...


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

On the fence, quite possibly bowing out of this one.. if I go, I will probably spectate..


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

AccordUno said:


> On the fence, quite possibly bowing out of this one.. if I go, I will probably spectate..




How could you possibly be on the fence?! 

At least a dozen world-class judges to provide feedback...


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

benny z said:


> How could you possibly be on the fence?!
> 
> At least a dozen world-class judges to provide feedback...


PM Sent.


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

Wow this is tempting....3 hour drive for me. I would not be competing, just spectating. Would love to hear some of the systems. I cannot be there Saturday. What does Sunday look like in terms of the days agenda?


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm thinking about staying at the Hampton Inn. What hotel is everyone staying at? Any suggestions?

*edit* I'll have calls forwarded to my cell phone for the weekend so if anyone wants to call me you can reach me on the shop number - 731-439-9629


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

A few of the Sound team 6 guys are staying at the Marriott in Alpharetta.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I'll be at the Hampton in Alpharetta


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

I just booked the Hampton in Cumming.


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm Out. Will not be in attendance. Mechanical Issues have grounded my wagon..


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Just checked in to thee Hampton Inn in Cumming. Crazy traffic on 85 for a while but it eventually cleared up once I got through SC. What should have been a 4 hour ride turned into a 6 hour ride. But my hotel is nice and it's only 6 minutes from the show/shop tomorrow.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

We are leaving early tomorrow morning. See you at the show!


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

...so? How is it?!


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

benny z said:


> ...so? How is it?!


This was the best competition I have ever been a part of. The top quality judges brought in were amazing. They got out of the cars and started giving feedback without having to wait till the end of the show. I have never seen this approach and it was so much better for us still learning. I bet every car at this show will be better from now on after attending this event.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Sharing some photos I took of the SQology show today at Hybrid Audio HQ. Great turnout. Great times. Bad sunburn. 

Thanks to the SQology crew, judges and hosts for putting on the event this weekend. I think I can speak for everyone when I say it was a great weekend spent hanging with old friends and making new ones. 




















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I wish I could have stuck around for Sunday's comp, but I had to get home. Congratulations, Chris...it was nice seeing you and Michael again. Nick, great hanging out and talking, those TM65 mkii are awesome, it was hard to believe you didn't have a sub. Mark and Steve, it's been a long time and great catching up. To my buds Erin, Jason, Steve, and Bill...I always have a blast hanging out with you guys. Thanks to the Audition Audio and Hybrid crew for putting on an awesome show. Maybe the next time I attend, Georgia will have at least one fully functional interstate


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Al, thanks for coming out with us this weekend man! See you soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Sharing some other pictures I took which unfortunately wound up only really being the first day. 


This was our tent farm early Saturday morning at Audition Audio. 















Jason Bertholemey's beautiful BRZ



































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Steve Weigner's Ford Transit























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Bill Gunsallus' FJ







































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

Really nice builds at this show. I walked around very intimidated by the quality of all these cars. This is the equipment I wish I could afford. Love that Transit. I wish I could have listened to more cars. The judging kept us more busy than normal. 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Yea. We stayed busy. Mainly trying to find shade. Lol. 

Congrats to you and Michael, Chris. You guys rocked it this weekend l!


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks man. I think we caught everyone not preparing at this point in the season. Everyone will be a lot more tough come world finals

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

I had a really great time at the show. This was probably the best show I have attended. The judging crew was top notch. I really enjoyed the immediate feedback approach as well. I got to meet and hang out with some people I have never met who are regulars on here. Erin, I really enjoyed listening to your car man. It was great. I got to listen to so many good cars there. Can't wait to do it again!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I had a fantastic time on Saturday at this event! It was awesome hanging with my Audio Bros, re-connecting with some fellas I haven't seen in a while (Mark, Hubbs, Jeff), and meeting some new folks - namely Ramsey Williams from ISQ. 

Since I was the 3rd to arrive.....I was able to get in and get parked before it was explained that 'spectators' were to park across the highway.....my car was in the shade.....with my bros......and a few people could get demos and give feedback. 




















A few pics of Capn's amps





























This is what these meets are about - seeing good friends!





































Nice Repsol! funny that it is in front of that CAR AUDIO sign. 



















Rough looking dudes here.....










Mark's Porsche is beautiful - inside and out - fantastic sound!














































Erin's 7909j and Mc amplifier were something special - incredible sounding car! It felt great to spin a few of my favorite discs again......for the car to actually play the track I wanted it to play (#sonychud).




























Ramsey's beautiful Merc - I loved the sound in this car.....I really wish it was a few degrees less than 120F in there.....I would have spent an hour - playing every disc I had. 



















Great Crowd! Great Event!


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

This show was absolutely fantastic! Everyone involved in putting this show together needs a pat on the back. Extremely well put together, judges offered cliff-notes feedback after getting out of your car prior to the score sheets being turned in, etc. Both days went as scheduled with no major, or even minor, hiccups. 

It was great to see the usual suspects - Erin H, Steve W, Jason B, Bill, Big Al, Mic, but it was also fantastic meeting new enthusiasts following the persuit of audible perfection in their vehicles. Mark (totally jaw-dropping Porsche both visibly and audibly), Michael Meyers, Mark Ramsey, etc. I'm sure I'm not mentioning many people but the point is the event was a massive success. 

PS: Bill Gunsallus. My goal is to have my sound system sound like yours. Your FJ has the exact sound I'm after. To this date it's the best sounding mobile setup I have ever heard. I'm totally jealous.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

audiophile25 said:


> I had a really great time at the show. This was probably the best show I have attended. The judging crew was top notch. I really enjoyed the immediate feedback approach as well. I got to meet and hang out with some people I have never met who are regulars on here. Erin, I really enjoyed listening to your car man. It was great. I got to listen to so many good cars there. Can't wait to do it again!



Yeah I agree with you and Chris on the judging/feedback approach. Bill (white FJ Cruiser) and I went down there last year and it was fun as well, but was the very first time they had done this and the turnout was *maybe* a 1/3rd of what we had on Sunday. I'm glad there was such a good turnout as this is show is invaluable for the level of judging and quality feedback you can get leading towards finals.
It was great to hear your car Michael- Told you it was very solid! 

I wish I had gotten around to hear more, including Chris' but damn that sun was oppressive this weekend and kept me hiding in the shade and not getting around to more cars. Congrats to you both on the very good performances. I looks forward to hearing them again at SVR if you attend and at Finals if not. I brought the Transit Connect wagon down there after only having gotten it playing music about a week and a half prior so some time for tuning should really help me get it in an even better place.

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Thank you everyone who attended in any capacity, and thank you guys for posting pics and feedback. I've heard nothing but great things - wish I could've been there with you all.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

captainobvious said:


> Yeah I agree with you and Chris on the judging/feedback approach. Bill (white FJ Cruiser) and I went down there last year and it was fun as well, but was the very first time they had done this and the turnout was *maybe* a 1/3rd of what we had on Sunday. I'm glad there was such a good turnout as this is show is invaluable for the level of judging and quality feedback you can get leading towards finals.
> It was great to hear your car Michael- Told you it was very solid!
> 
> I wish I had gotten around to hear more, including Chris' but damn that sun was oppressive this weekend and kept me hiding in the shade and not getting around to more cars. Congrats to you both on the very good performances. I looks forward to hearing them again at SVR if you attend and at Finals if not. I brought the Transit Connect wagon down there after only having gotten it playing music about a week and a half prior so some time for tuning should really help me get it in an even better place.
> ...



Steve, your vehicle was great! I didn't realize what amps you had. I would have loved to talk to you more about those things. I can't wait to hear it after you get even more tuning time on it! I was in the same boat. I just got those tweeters installed a week prior. Then went on vacation. When I got back from vacation on Thursday, I thought to myself "I should probably get around to tuning this thing". Chris had me come listen to his at the shop that evening, then he re-tuned it the next day. I got to listen to it again Saturday before the show, and knew he was onto something.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

I must echo what has already been said. Great format.

It was great just to be able to hang out and chat with old friends and make new ones.

Jason the BRZ is simply great sir. The level of detail that I heard in your BRZ and in Steve's Transist pushed me to make some adjustment Saturday night.

Steve I can't say it enough sir. You have something special there it just sounds real and at real levels. And to think it is just getting start on the tune.

Nick sir. What the TM65 are able to do down low and still stay composed in the midrange is nothing short of amazing. Listening to jetta was very enlighten.

And my friends from Tennessee dudes you guys killed it. I just hate I didn't get a chance to listen to you guys cars. As I missed some truly amazing.

Erin the horse is out to pastor come see me dear??


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Mark- It was awesome to finally meet you after all this time. You've got a really nice sounding system in that Porsche brother! Can't wait to hear more later in the season.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Great hanging with you this weekend, Mark!


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

I just want to say how much fun I had at this event. Last year was a trial dreamed up by Klifton Keplinger. This year he hit it out of the park IMO. 

The date is already set for next year. June 30-July 1. And the judge list has grown. If you are on Facebook search for the SQology page for more details. And save the dates. You won't want to miss it.

Tom


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

I was building a pair of XBL^2 24's today and started laughing at some things that were said at lunch on Saturday. I won't throw anyone under the bus but the quotes I started laughing at were:

"...well the cup isn't going to fill itself. I've got a tray in front of me so obviously I can't get up." 

[staring off in the distance and slowly waving his hand] "...and it's a solid wall...Zika everywhere"

And even though I wasn't there at the time the story was still hilarious: "So you don't want almonds or cashiews on your salad? [the server points to the nuts on the table at the steakhouse] So you want deez nuts on your salad?"


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

.....though by thanking you for this post.......I have identified myself as the target of at least one of those funnies.....very cool though that you got a chuckle today from them........and of course, I just did as well - especially the 'texting the wife while in the house' one


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Honest to goodness, hanging out with you guys during lunch and dinner over the weekend was worth the drive to ATL alone. Sometimes I look back on memories like that and think "damn, I've made some good friends in this little hobby". I'm thankful for you guys being a part of my life. Even if we do only see each other once or twice a year.


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

ErinH said:


> Honest to goodness, hanging out with you guys during lunch and dinner over the weekend was worth the drive to ATL alone. Sometimes I look back on memories like that and think "damn, I've made some good friends in this little hobby". I'm thankful for you guys being a part of my life. Even if we do only see each other once or twice a year.


That's gayer than Bikinipunk.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I was going to invite Jason to my meet in November, but he'd probably starve to death. BTW, I still owe Steve a good slappin'


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Electrodynamic said:


> I was building a pair of XBL^2 24's today and started laughing at some things that were said at lunch on Saturday. I won't throw anyone under the bus but the quotes I started laughing at were:
> 
> "...well the cup isn't going to fill itself. I've got a tray in front of me so obviously I can't get up."
> 
> ...


As Steve confirmed. The cup is definitely NOT going to fill itself. ?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

12v Electronics said:


> That's gayer than Bikinipunk.


847-461-9520 ....

got it.


- Jerry Actrix


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

hahaha yeah we had some good laughs over the weekend for sure. I'm glad everyone can take a joke. Although not sure Jason was so fond of the waiter participating LOL.

"So...meat with no meat?"



.


----------



## OnYrMrk (Apr 20, 2009)

12v Electronics said:


> I just want to say how much fun I had at this event. Last year was a trial dreamed up by Klifton Keplinger. This year he hit it out of the park IMO.
> 
> The date is already set for next year. June 30-July 1. And the judge list has grown. If you are on Facebook search for the SQology page for more details. And save the dates. You won't want to miss it.
> 
> Tom


I signed back up to judge this show next year. It was a highlight of my judging career and one that I certainly will judge year after year if they will have me. Tom, awesome meeting up with you finally and sharing good stories. Really enjoyed it. --Joe W.


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

Awesome Joe. Im gonna work on the stuff you gave me to do and hopefully be better for you guys next year. 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

OnYrMrk said:


> I signed back up to judge this show next year. It was a highlight of my judging career and one that I certainly will judge year after year if they will have me. Tom, awesome meeting up with you finally and sharing good stories. Really enjoyed it. --Joe W.


Glad to hear it Joe! You guys all did a terrific job.




-Steve W


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

just wanted to let you guys know there's a new thread for the ATL HAT show this year. 

link:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ga-june-30th-july-1st-2018-a.html#post5410466




gonna close this thread now so no one gets confused.


----------

